# Omaha, NE Sidewalk Labor / Snow Blower Operator



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Help Wanted: Need snow blower operator / sidewalk labor. Usually 5 to 12 hours per snow storm depending on amount of snow. MUST be available when it snows. Excellent pay. Person currently doing this for me got a new full time job and can no longer be available when it snows. His loss could be your gain. PM me if interested.


----------



## erodeokid726 (Dec 13, 2010)

hey let me know if your still looking for myself and a buddy are both looking for and have atvs with plows also a snow blower could maybe work something out my email is [email protected] thanks Robert


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry, no longer looking. By the way, this was posted almost 7 years ago (1/11/04)


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

better late then never.....


----------

